# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازی استراتژیک

## amir1552

:خجالت: 
سلام خدمت دوستان و استادان گرامی 
من دارم برای پروژه پابان دوره یک بازی مینویسم ، یک بازی استراتژیک ( مثل تراویل ،ایکاریم  ، ایونی و ... ) از دوستان کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه . بیشتر مشکلم توی ارتباط با بانک هست .
با تشکر  امیر - ف :لبخند:

----------


## amir1552

کسی کمکم نمیکنه ؟
 :ناراحت:

----------


## returnx

مشکلت واضح تر بگو .

----------


## amir1552

> مشکلت واضح تر بگو .


  :لبخند: 
مشکل زیاد دارم ، مهمترینش اینه که با بانک نمی تونم کار کنم 
الان تمام جدول هایی که به نظرم میرسیده لازمه ( سربازا ، ساختمون ها ، شخصیت ها و ... ) ساختم . ولی با  VB6 نمی تونم به بانک وصل شم . همچنین جدول ها رابطه ندارن باید از کد نویسی تو محیط VB استفاده کنم .
مشکل بعدی سر ظاهر بازیه ، البته با وجود کامپوننت های موجود توی سایت بیشترش حل شد  :قلب:

----------


## amir1552

این بازی گلچینی از چند بازی تحت وب + بازی های کامپیوتر  و 1 کمش هم از خودمه .  خوبیش  اینه که بازی ذخیره میشه و بازیکن ها معتاد نمیشن 24 ساعته بازی کنند ( مثل خودم ! ) .
خلاصه طرح اینه که 
بازیکن بسته به جنسیتش ( مرد / زن ) یک مقام کسب میکنه ( امپراطور / ملکه ) 
توی بازی 8 شخصیت با توانایی های خاصی بهش  کمک میکنند و 11 نوع سرباز موجود هست . تعداد همسایه ها بین 1 تا 8 نفره که یک هوش مصنوعی کوچیک دارند ( میشه سطح شون رو مشخص کرد . ( آسون ، معمولی یا سخت ) ) 
کاربر و بعضی شخصیت ها از کوله پشتی برخوردارند و می تونند سلاح حمل کنند .

باید تا 28 شهریور تکمیلش کنم  :خجالت: 
البته به کمک دوستان  :قلب:

----------


## returnx

برای اتصال به بانک کافی یه کامپوننت Adodc تو فرمت بزاری بعد از کد زیر برای اتصال استفاده کنی:
Adodc1.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" & App.Path & "\Database Adress" & ";Persist Security Info=False"

----------


## amir1552

اینم یک نمای کلی از بازی  :چشمک: 


1. درباره کاربر
2. قسمت های مختلف بازی مانند نقشه اصلی ، آمار ، لسیت ساختمان ها و ...
3.منابع و تعداد سرباز ها
4.شخصیت ها :
نخست وزیر 
وزیر امنیت 
و ...

----------


## SlowCode

ای بابا اینا که همشون چینی هستن؟
لطفا یه نما از صحنه بازی بزارید.

----------


## aryasoft2872

دوست عزیز اگر اطلاعات کافی در زمینه ساخت بازی ندارید.بهتره با برنامه های کوچیک شروع کنید؛اینطوری فقط خودتون رو از برنامه نویسی دلزده می کنید...ولی اگه فک می کنید که باز هم می تونید:
برای ذخیره و خواندن اطلاعات بهتره از ذخیره مستقیم در یک فایل استفاده کنید حالا چه INI،چه خواندن مستقیم چون روش بانک رو کمتر دیدم توی بازی ازش استفاده کنند(بهتره بگم ندیدم).

در ضمن یکی از استاندارد های اصلی بازی البته در صورتی که می خواید عرضه اش کنید استفاده از DirectX.

----------


## amir1552

> ای بابا اینا که همشون چینی هستن؟
> لطفا یه نما از صحنه بازی بزارید.


آره دوست عزیز ، فعلا چینی هستن آخه تنهایی نمی تونم همه کاراشو انجام بدم . فعلا با همین ها تحویل پروژه میدم بعد تبدیل شون می کنم به فارسی . تمام ساختمان ها و بقیه چیز ها هم از این ور اونوره . البته فعلا  :لبخند: 
هنوز کامل نیست بازی ، سعی میکنم تا آخر هفته نصف شو تموم کنم  :چشمک: 
--------------------



> دوست عزیز اگر اطلاعات کافی در زمینه ساخت بازی ندارید.بهتره با برنامه های کوچیک شروع کنید؛اینطوری فقط خودتون رو از برنامه نویسی دلزده می کنید...ولی اگه فک می کنید که باز هم می تونید:
> برای ذخیره و خواندن اطلاعات بهتره از ذخیره مستقیم در یک فایل استفاده کنید حالا چه INI،چه خواندن مستقیم چون روش بانک رو کمتر دیدم توی بازی ازش استفاده کنند(بهتره بگم ندیدم).
> 
> در ضمن یکی از استاندارد های اصلی بازی البته در صورتی که می خواید عرضه اش کنید استفاده از DirectX.


ممنون حرف شما کاملا صحیح هست . ولی الان دارم درسای این 3و4 سالو یک جا تو یک پروژه تحویل میدم . بازی 3 بعدی نیست ، همش عکس هست ولی چون پروژه هست بیشتر نظر استاد توی کار با بانک و اینجور چیز هاست . البته عکس هارو توی پروژه اضافه میکنم نه بانک ولی اطلاعات دیگه از قبیل سلامت و قدرت حمله ، دفاع و ... تو بانک هست 
بعد از تحویل این ایشالا سعی میکنم DirectX یاد بگیرم .
عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم . نمره هامم بد نیست ولی این تاپیک هارو که می خونم میبینم هیچی بلد نیستم  :خجالت: 
ولی خوشحالم توی همچین جمعی هستم

----------


## amir1552

سلام دوستان ببخشید من باید تا 28 شهریور  بازی رو می گذاشتم برای دانلود ولی هنوز کمی مشکل داره .
دوستان عزیز من به treeview احتیاج دارم ولی نمی دونم کدوم کامپوننت را باید اضافه کنم . کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کند .
ممنون

----------


## parselearn

TreeView در كامپوننت Microsoft Windows Common Controls 6.0 SP6 هست
يك راهنما:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=243454

----------

